# Reliable Melanotan 2 suppliers



## mike96 (Apr 2, 2016)

Has anyone been on melanotan 2 and could you pm me a reliable supplier? I bought some from an online supplier but I'm also certain it's fake


----------



## stevebills (Oct 9, 2007)

Drs labs


----------



## TTSB (Mar 26, 2014)

Peptidesuk. Email them for it as it's not on the site.


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

megatan.ws

http://www.goldenglo.net/


----------



## 1983wez (Jul 1, 2011)

Purepeptides UK have been good, and customer service is fantastic... Won't find listed on site so email them and they'll normally say check out with TB500 but put a not on the order you want MT2 10mg


----------



## Ivan85 (Mar 15, 2016)

ive been using uk-melanotan.com fast service


----------

